# how to change oil in 2009 GLI TSI



## giacgli (Dec 27, 2008)

It's been a while since I've owned a VW and just remembered that VW installs that plastic cover underneath our cars. Does that need to be completely removed when changing the oil? My concern is jacking the car up so high to get at all of those tiny screws. On my previous car (a Honda), if you jacked the car up too high air would somehow get into the coolant system cause some strange noises. I'm really trying to avoid that with the new GLI. I thought this would be a very simply oil change consider the filter location, but somewhat dread the process after peaking under the car last night. 
Anyone know of any posted instructions online of a simply how-to?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: how to change oil in 2009 GLI TSI (giacgli)*

Given your car's top mount oil filter if you buy an oil extractor you wont have to lift it at all for an oil change. Otherwise there's no real 'tricks' to it, you can raise it as high as needed.


----------



## giacgli (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: how to change oil in 2009 GLI TSI (bcze1)*

do the oil extractors really remove as much oil as a complete drain?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

when used properly... yes.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: how to change oil in 2009 GLI TSI (giacgli)*

I use an extractor to do mine and it works great!

soooo much easier, oil changes are done with no mess


----------



## VeeRrrSick (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: how to change oil in 2009 GLI TSI (giacgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacgli* »_It's been a while since I've owned a VW and just remembered that VW installs that plastic cover underneath our cars. Does that need to be completely removed when changing the oil? My concern is jacking the car up so high to get at all of those tiny screws. On my previous car (a Honda), if you jacked the car up too high air would somehow get into the coolant system cause some strange noises. I'm really trying to avoid that with the new GLI. I thought this would be a very simply oil change consider the filter location, but somewhat dread the process after peaking under the car last night. 
Anyone know of any posted instructions online of a simply how-to?
Thanks in advance!

The good news is that you don't need to touch these covers on a TSI for an oil change. I did my first one at the first 1,000 mile mark just to train myself (and to see if there was any metallic content).
The drain plug is accessible (points toward the rear), and the process is very painless.
1. Put the warm car up on ramps or jack stands
2. Remove the drain plug
3. Remove the oil cap to speed draining
4. Once the flow slows significantly, loosen your oil filter slowly until you hear the flow increase again. Let it sit partly unscrewed and drain. (There's a breech pin that'll open if you haven't read about that--it's great.)
5. When the flow slows down significantly, unscrew the filter the remainder of the way by hand and pick the filter straight up. There shouldn't be any mess.
6. Lube and install the new filter.
7. Replace drain plug (no new crush washer is necessary from what I've read... the washer's permanent on the drain plug).
8. Fill 'er up. 5 qts. Start with 4.5, run it to get oil into the filter, and check. Add as needed.
Enjoy the relatively painless process! I had a blast... and plan to do changes between dealer maintenance just for the peace of mind... and the relaxation.










_Modified by VeeRrrSick at 6:18 AM 5-21-2009_


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: how to change oil in 2009 GLI TSI (VeeRrrSick)*

Btw, you do know that all 2009 models, excluding Routan, have free service for 3 years or 36,000 miles, right?


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: how to change oil in 2009 GLI TSI (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_Btw, you do know that all 2009 models, excluding Routan, have free service for 3 years or 36,000 miles, right?

yeah but they will only do it every 10k, so if you want to be on a 5k rotation, then you're gonna have to do some yourself. or another reason would be that you dont want to use the oil (castrol syntec)


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: how to change oil in 2009 GLI TSI (Slayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slayer* »_ but they will only do it every 10k, so if you want to be on a 5k rotation, then you're gonna have to do some yourself. or another reason would be that you dont want to use the oil (castrol syntec) 


_Quote, originally posted by *Slayer* »_yeah but they will only do it every 10k, so if you want to be on a 5k rotation, then you're gonna have to do some yourself. or another reason would be that you dont want to use the oil (castrol syntec) 

Plus if you do it yourself, you are sure the right oil is in there and they don't screw up the filter causing the oil to leak out or worse. There has been 2 examples on vortex in the last month where dealers have screwed up routine oil changes causing total loss of oil in the engine while the driver was driving back from an oil change. A free oil change at the dealer is just not worth the risk. Many of those dealer lube techs are underpaid, undertrained, and don't give a you know what about your car. Better to do it yourself. 
I avoid having the dealer touch my car unless there is no other choice. Plus if you do it yourself you can monitor oil condition via a used oil analysis or even a magnetic drain plug can help you learn something about how your engine is doing.


----------



## giacgli (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: how to change oil in 2009 GLI TSI (saaber2)*

Ya, the free oil change isn't worth it to me. I'll bring it in for the 10k service and tell them to NOT change the oil - or to wash my car (I don't particularly like how dealers dry cars with dirty rags leaving scratch marks).
Lastly, I think it's odd how VW has the 09 2.0T's at 10k intervals but the 08 models at 5k - since now VW pays for that oil change. I'll change mine personally at 5k...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: how to change oil in 2009 GLI TSI (giacgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacgli* »_Ya, the free oil change isn't worth it to me. I'll bring it in for the 10k service and tell them to NOT change the oil - or to wash my car (I don't particularly like how dealers dry cars with dirty rags leaving scratch marks).
Lastly, I think it's odd how VW has the 09 2.0T's at 10k intervals but the 08 models at 5k - since now VW pays for that oil change. I'll change mine personally at 5k...

the 08's have 10K oil changes (Both engines).
The difference is, the first 2 oil changes are at 5k each, then every 10k thereafter.


----------



## giacgli (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: how to change oil in 2009 GLI TSI (GT17V)*

So last weekend I changed the oil in my 09 TSI for the first time. I'm almost embarrassed to tell the story! First, I took the bottom cover off only to realize you dont have too! It was a very good arm exercise and at one point I think my arm went number from unscrewing all the bolts. I guess this is my own fault for not looking for the drain plug first.








Then, and this isnt my fault really, it took me 30 minutes to take the filter off. I'm not sure if the engine compartment is made for asian kids, but my hands are definitely too big to fit comfortably around the filter. I used a rubber strap type device to eventually remove it and realized that the filter was on extremely tight from the factory. Anyone else have that problem?
The next oil change will be very simple....


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

it's made for German kids.
you can buy a oil filter wrench, iirc 76mm x14 flutes, to which you can use a socket wrench (or breaker bar) to loosen.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_it's made for German kids.
you can buy a oil filter wrench, iirc 76mm x14 flutes, to which you can use a socket wrench (or breaker bar) to loosen.

yes, get a filter wrench.. they have them at autozone.. its a type b? or something like that.. just bring a new filter and check them til one fits. it goes over the end and you pop the filter loose with a ratchet. doesnt get any easier than that


----------



## giacgli (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: (Slayer)*

thanks for the information guys. i will definitely be picking up a wrench before the next oil change!!!


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (giacgli)*

Did you reach the oil filter from underneath? I'm about to do my first oil change on my GTI but first I'm making some blocks to drive up onto. In the mean time, hopefully my question's answered.


----------



## giacgli (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: (rickjaguar)*

the oil filter is on top next to the dip stick - at least in my 2009 GLI. i jacked up the car about 30 inches and was able to unscrew the plug at the bottom without any issue. Very simple....but be sure to have an oil filter wrench - at least mine was a pain in the ass to get off.


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: (giacgli)*

I probably won't take mine to the dealer either because I would like to use whatever oil I choose like Redline. 


_Modified by YellowRubi at 5:27 PM 7-10-2009_


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: how to change oil in 2009 GLI TSI (giacgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacgli* »_do the oil extractors really remove as much oil as a complete drain?

In TDI engines (ALH engine code), you can remove even more old oil with the extractor because there is some oil at the bottom of the filter housing that does not drain out but can be sucked out with the oil extractor. Of course, whether sucking the oil out of a TSI engine works depends on such things as the shape of the oil pan and whether you can get the suction tube to the bottom of the oil pan.
Sucking the oil out with an oil extractor is more commonly used with boat engines where draining from the bottom is impractical (oil extractors should be available for sale at boat supply shops).


----------



## giacgli (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: (YellowRubi)*

my car has free oil changes (part of the 09 vehicles) and i still do the oil change myself. i dont want to wait 10k for an oil change and it seems that the more work the dealer does to my car the more problems i have - including small scratches on the car which seem to happen at any dealer i take any any of my cars too!


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (giacgli)*

I've changed my own oil on every car i've ever owned. 7 months and 2 dealership oil changes on my GTI and it just doesn't sit right with me.. so it's time for me to get in there again.
I got my ramp blocks made= 12" of space under there.
You say the oil filter's beside dipstick? If mine's like that then I need to figure out how to take off that engine cover.. 
Some advice anyone?


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: (rickjaguar)*

I have never changed my own oil, but would like to learn as I don't trust dealerships anymore. Would a 3-ton jack and jack stands be enough for things like oil changes, torque arm insert, tire rotations, rear sway bar install and servicing, etc.?


_Modified by YellowRubi at 4:20 PM 7-10-2009_


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_I've changed my own oil on every car i've ever owned. 7 months and 2 dealership oil changes on my GTI and it just doesn't sit right with me.. so it's time for me to get in there again.
I got my ramp blocks made= 12" of space under there.
You say the oil filter's beside dipstick? If mine's like that then I need to figure out how to take off that engine cover.. 
Some advice anyone?

your filter is on the bottom of the motor.. only 2008.5+ have the tsi motor with the filter up top.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (Slayer)*

I did my first MKV oil change tonight.. and I feel a LOT better now.
The 5000km I put on Castrol 505.01spec 5W-30 destroyed that oil.
I noticed oil residue on the filter canister as I found it. Poor/careless cleanup job I thought.. or might it be leaking somewhere? 
The canister looked fine though (after I cleaned it) 
I didn't need a special filter wrench. I used a pair of sliding jaw pliers.
The drain plug must've been air ratcheted in- that took muscle to release it.
Now I'm running LubroMoly 5W-40 Synthoil Premium.


----------

